# kH vs GH Malawi Setup



## TROK4614 (Jul 29, 2020)

Evening Ladies & Gents,
Newb here to the forum and just a couple of ?'s.

I just tested my GH/KH today(never done that before) and see that my KH = 11 and GH = 5. PH has always remained stable over the years at 7.8(obviously with a KH of 11). I have always used Seachems Cichlid Lake Salt and their Malawi/Victoria buffer along with aquarium salt at each water change. I noticed a couple of articles in the library, one of which states (4-6 dGH and 6-8 dKH) - Setting Up a Malawi Cichild Tank - and another, �harden� the water. GH and KH levels the water should be no lower than 10 - The Peacocks of Lake Malawi. Curious as to what is the recommendation for GH or if it is a significant concern? Maybe I am overthinking it. I have a stock of fish arriving later this week and just just want to be prepared for the best.

This will be an all male hap/peacock 75g tank although I may have to remove some of the existing fish.

My other question is in regards to aggression - is it better to have more decoration/hiding places/caves or more open water for this particular setup? :fish:

Thank you for your time!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

If your pH is stable no need to tamper with KH or GH. What are the test results from your tap? Maybe you can discontinue all the salt.

Less is more with haps and peacocks, maybe take out a piece or two. They like more open water and with just males, there will be less claiming of territory.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> If your pH is stable no need to tamper with KH or GH. What are the test results from your tap? Maybe you can discontinue all the salt.


+1.

Was the aquarium salt to increase GH or replace essential minerals? I'd substitute epsom salt for the GH since regular salt -sodium chloride- isn't needed. My water source is r/o water so I also add Seachem Cichlid Salt (contains no sodium chloride) to replace minerals but I do know individuals who use marine aquarium salt for this purpose.


----------



## TROK4614 (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for the replies!

I am on well water with a water softener which looks to be doing its job. KH = 2 and GH = 1 from the tap. What is your recommendation for the dosage with epsom salt?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would get a tap before the water softener for the fish tank for sure.

I use baking soda and KH as my guide.

But either way...measure 5G exactly in a bucket and mix a small amount of whatever. Then test the bucket. Repeat until you get the levels you want and extrapolate to the total gallons of the tank.

There is also an article in the CF Library about water chemistry and a mix of baking soda, epsom salt and NaCl that is recommended. Me...I leave out the NaCl and the epsom salt and just alter the KH with baking soda if necessary.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> But either way...measure 5G exactly in a bucket and mix a small amount of whatever. Then test the bucket. Repeat until you get the levels you want and extrapolate to the total gallons of the tank.


I tested until I worked out the buffer for my water. My water source is pH ~6.5, GH 0 and KH 0, so I add alot during water changes (baking soda, epsom salt, Cichlid Lake Salt). My formula brings my water to pH 8.2, GH 12, KH 8.


----------



## TROK4614 (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for the tips guys!


----------

